# NAVI Traffic activation



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Vice88 said:


> I did as below but still no traffic report.
> NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP = aktiv
> TI_TMC = aktiv
> TI_CA_TMC = aktiv
> ...


Don't do this if you have RTTI. MIght as well call Assist if it isn't working for you. And it doesn't always appear unless there is incident in your route. I noticed it can be delayed as well.


----------



## Vice88 (Jul 21, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Don't do this if you have RTTI. MIght as well call Assist if it isn't working for you. And it doesn't always appear unless there is incident in your route. I noticed it can be delayed as well.


I used to get TMC when I was on 2013 map. But after upgrading to 2014 map, TMC no longer work for me.

I think BMW must have done something to the maps to remove the TMC capability.


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

Vice88 said:


> I used to get TMC when I was on 2013 map. But after upgrading to 2014 map, TMC no longer work for me.
> 
> I think BMW must have done something to the maps to remove the TMC capability.


Did you just upgrade the map or did you also upgrade your NBT version?


----------



## Vice88 (Jul 21, 2013)

spiderfly said:


> Did you just upgrade the map or did you also upgrade your NBT version?


I upgraded the map only.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it possible to retrofit RTTI on Pre-LCI with CIC?


----------



## garycwh (Jun 14, 2013)

Vice88 said:


> I upgraded the map only.


TMC for Singapore
HU-CIC
3000 > NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP > aktiv
3002 > TI_CA_TMC > aktiv
3002 > TI_TMC_REGIONAL > nicht_actik
3002 > TI_VINFO > aktiv
3002 > TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED >nicht_actik

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Vice88 (Jul 21, 2013)

garycwh said:


> TMC for Singapore
> HU-CIC
> 3000 > NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP > aktiv
> 3002 > TI_CA_TMC > aktiv
> ...


Hi,
Which map version are u using? 2013 or 2014 map?


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

In Australia TMC operating from the radio does not work as the broadcaster SUNA has no agreement with BMW. RTTI does work for cars with built-in Sims which I don't have. Has anyone been able to Bluetooth tether their phone using the phone's data to make RTTI work?


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,
Is this possible to enable and it will work, or does it have any other requirements?
I have newest NBT and lastest Europe 2015 map.

This is the settings from the F30 cheat sheet
HU_CIC (I guess it's the same with NBT?)

3002	NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP	aktiv
3002	TI_CA_TMC	aktiv
3002	TI_VINFO	aktiv
3002	TI_TMC_REGIONAL	aktiv
3002	TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED	aktiv


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Doesn't seem to work.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB-Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

Have a US Spec NBT HU in Germany and i know RTTI do noit work here because it's US Spec.
Someone activated TMC on his car?


----------



## sawy3r (Aug 29, 2015)

NS-2000 said:


> In Australia TMC operating from the radio does not work as the broadcaster SUNA has no agreement with BMW. RTTI does work for cars with built-in Sims which I don't have. Has anyone been able to Bluetooth tether their phone using the phone's data to make RTTI work?


Have you managed to get it working over bluetooth? Alternatively, I wonder if it would work with a phone in the snap in adapter (I don't have one yet..)


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

No luck here. I also don't have a snap in adapter. It's not possible in Australia. Nice to dream anyway...


----------



## sawy3r (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll get a snap in adapter sometime and give it a go. I drove a 125i loan car while the X5 was at the dealer this week, and it had RTTI and no Apps, but it may have had the emergency call function, not sure. I should have had a better look to see if it had a SIM card or not.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I am back with a new question regarding getting traffic alerts on Kombi 6WA.

I have retroffited 6WA + NBT on a F20 2012 car.

I remembered one time getting traffic alert on my Kombi (in addition to NBT) with a DONG like an error...
Recently I have recoded my NBT and lost all my custo and it seems I cannot get alert anymore on Kombi. I have all traffic info on NBT side but nothing reported on Kombi...

Is this normal ?
I have seen something like this on NBT CAFD : TI_USE_COMBI but seems to be correctly set.

Don't you have any tips for me ?

Thanks again by advance.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Any update on this topic ? :-(


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

NinoFR said:


> Any update on this topic ? :-(


Sure look here


----------

